# 1st Card Cut! .....almost There



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey guys I decided to give the card cut a try for the first time today and almost got it! I can't even tell you how good it felt to release and see that card rip right out of my clothes pin when it hit! Maybe I will try a clip stronger than a clothes pin to hold the card and and see if that will help me get the full cut. I was using 3/8 steel at 33 feet. Hopefully it won't be long before I get that full cut.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting!!! Just keep at it ... I am sure you will get there.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shot!!! Very nice slingshot, too! Keep up the good work...you are there!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

So close!
You're doing it the right way... you don't want to use to strong of a clip, then you'll be just ripping the card. Cutting the card is a good check for power... if it can get all the way through a lightly held card, the shot is also powerful enough to hunt with.... and of the accuracy is a given.

Keep at it... maybe pull one inch further back and you'll have it!
I'd wish you luck... but you don't need that... your skill will suffice.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thats impressive, not just a glancing blow a clean direct hit!!

Inspiring, I hope you get a full cut soon


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you all very much for your kind words and encouragement! The sling shot is a long bow hunter from Roger. It really shoots well for me.


Bill Hays said:


> So close!
> You're doing it the right way... you don't want to use to strong of a clip, then you'll be just ripping the card. Cutting the card is a good check for power... if it can get all the way through a lightly held card, the shot is also powerful enough to hunt with.... and of the accuracy is a given.
> 
> Keep at it... maybe pull one inch further back and you'll have it!
> I'd wish you luck... but you don't need that... your skill will suffice.


Mr. Bill Hays thank so much for this comment. It really means a lot to hear this form the person I look up to most in the sling shot world. Again thank you.

Levi


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

WOW!!! the card cut is so intimidating, i haven't even tried it!!
that's awesome, bro!!


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

that is awesome!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I am years away!!!!


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank Bo and rem! Sofreto I am still learning as well. For me to repeat these results has proven to be very difficult! I cut 3 half way while trying earlier but you really need that good solid hit and bands fast enough to carry it through for that full cut. It is still great fun and great practice even if you aren't getting them cut.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks catburn, it is awesome to hit those cards! but like you said in a post before... hitting cards and cutting cards are two different things. I'll just keep trying till I get it.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

impressive all the same


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

thank you much my friend. it is impressive what a sling shot can do.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Finally I got my white whale! Now it's time for a Yuengling!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

2 of spades is no more!!!! Congratulations! (bowdown)


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting!!! It's photos like that that keep me going when wanting to shoot more.









Todd


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks a lot charles, btoon, and graywolf! I'm not sure if I will ever be able to do it with the ease that Bill Hays does but it sure is fun to try!


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Delightful. Thanks for sharing your triumph.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shooting Man!
That's what it's all about... the fun of the challenge, and then achieving your goals!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Thornbottom said:


> Now it's time for a Yuengling!


I read this and thought, Hey, He's gotta be from PA. Yup... Nice job on the card cut


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

brilliant


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

sorry men I don´t believe you.
I need a real proof like video no pictures.
Just kidding I´d like to have your accuracy, good shoots


----------

